# Need help juding my mare



## Dressage Queen (Jun 5, 2012)

Her build actually looks pretty good she's go gorgeous coloring. As for only doing lower level jumping I think you would be able to go a little bit farther than that if you wanted. Her top line is straight and like my trainers warmblood she looks naturally built to have her weight more in her back end which will make it easier to rock her weight back before going over jumps.


----------



## Hunterjumperforlife (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, what a cutie! Overall, I think she is weel built enough that you could move up the levels in jumping if you wanted. I like how short her cannon bones are, that's great for any performance horse. Her shoulder does look upright, however that might just look that way since she's so skinny.

Best of luck improving her weight!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*More (and better) pictures*

Hello,
Here are some more pictures. They are better too (still not the best but she wouldn't stand still) Enjoy and let me know what you see. 

Front Legs-Side View









Front Legs-Front View









Back Legs-Side View









Back Legs-Back View









Shoulder and Neck-Side View








She wouldn't keep her head up

Full Body-Side View


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

I think she could be a model paint horse after she gets some muscle. Very nice thin neck! Really pretty =)


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

She is cute, gives the illusion of a long back but I think thats because of her weight. She will be stunning when she finishes filling out! Congrats on a pretty girl!


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

She actually looks like Dash for Cash Quarter horse mare I used to have. Same build, thin neck and all!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she looks like she should fill out nicely. A pic after some building and groceries will be better for a conf critique. She looks like she has scars on her knees . 
Glad you could give her a home and help her.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Very nice mare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is that a roach back, or is that normal for a horse that lacks flesh,. I mean, the bump in front of the pelvis.?


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Is that a roach back, or is that normal for a horse that lacks flesh,. I mean, the bump in front of the pelvis.?


I have noticed this before and wondered the same thing. Of course I am hoping that it will go away after more meat on her back, but I guess only time will tell.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it is just from a lack of topline and weight. My TB has a minor one but we are working on it 

Nice horse! Good luck with her!


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

It's not a roach back. It's normal for horses that are quite underweight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

This is a feed that may help her out: ProAdd Ultimate


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Jewelsb said:


> It's not a roach back. It's normal for horses that are quite underweight
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The two horses I have who came to me extremely underweight (around 200 pounds below what they should have weighed) both showed this. The one mare is only just now finally getting rid of it, and my gelding has a long way to go before he gets rid of his.

Sad to see horses that underweight :-( .










A bit hard to see because of the background


----------

